# Replacement glass for viv



## kennedys869 (Aug 5, 2010)

just bought a new 3ft viv off ebay (£47) it came with two sheets off glass unfortunetly 1 of the sheets of glass was smashed and unfixable can anyone suggest where i can get some glass cut quite cheaply ?


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

what i do is collect a double glazed glass panel from the local double glazing firm an old panel from where they have replaced units for customers strip it down with a stanley knife to 2 single panes of glass and cut it to the size needed.This is ok for smaller vivs where you only need 4mm,larger vivs need 6mm toughened and you cant cut this glass so has to be purchased.
cutting 4mm glass is easy mark your line with a pencil use straight edge and scribe 1 clean line with a glass cutter tap this line and apply a bit of pressure and the glass will snap along your line then emery the edges to smooth them out paying attention to the corners,jobs done.
They may even cut it for you for a small fee if you dont feel confident cutting your own.
dont use sundimmed glass either


----------



## garetmcc79 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Mate,

Same thing happened to me when i bought a viv online, it was also 3ft.
I just measured from my viv what size of glass i needed, phoned a local glazing company, gave them the measurements and went and picked glass up same day, cost me £9 for two pieces of glass.

Make sure to tell them its for a viv and they should do the necessary with the edge of the glass, standard glass edges can be sharp and could injure your reptile.

Cheers


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I found clear plastic a better replacement than glass just get a bit the right thickness and cut it to size : victory:


----------



## kennedys869 (Aug 5, 2010)

imginy said:


> I found clear plastic a better replacement than glass just get a bit the right thickness and cut it to size : victory:


cheers for the help folks might give the plastic sum consideration


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

kennedys869 said:


> cheers for the help folks might give the plastic sum consideration


watch the plastic it scratches easy which looks bad and then is a trap then for dirt


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

imginy said:


> I found clear plastic a better replacement than glass just get a bit the right thickness and cut it to size : victory:


Have to agree - best to buy large damaged pieces from say B&Q and then cut to size. When I say damaged I mean large sheets with corner missing - as they are massive sheets and you wont need the whole section.

Goodluck :flrt:


----------



## egg80 (Nov 25, 2009)

i built a viv a while ago and bought some clear acryllic from a ebay seller was here next day cut to the sizes i asked for i think cost me about £10 including postage just as good as glass never had a prob with it its worth shopping round or even contact the seller and explain the viv arrived with damaged glass if was posted to you they may show some compassion and help out with replacing it if they are a decent person hope this helps


----------



## kennedys869 (Aug 5, 2010)

egg80 said:


> i built a viv a while ago and bought some clear acryllic from a ebay seller was here next day cut to the sizes i asked for i think cost me about £10 including postage just as good as glass never had a prob with it its worth shopping round or even contact the seller and explain the viv arrived with damaged glass if was posted to you they may show some compassion and help out with replacing it if they are a decent person hope this helps


they guy who sold me the viv is being a total gimp and not replying anyone recommend a glass cutter in the team valley area?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you're best to just phone round glaziers local to you. If one isn't busy they'll probably be ok with you taking the other sheet of glass down so they can use it as a size template.


----------



## egg80 (Nov 25, 2009)

as meko said is the best way and also would log a dispute with ebay and paypal just to make sure the gimp dont get away with selling damaged goods


----------

